# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT), Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Website - mit.edu

youtube.com/mit

facebook.com/MITnews

twitter.com/mit

linkedin.com/school/mit

instagram.com/mitpics

Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) on Wikipedia

Divisions:

MIT-IBM Watson AI Lab

Massachusetts Institute of Technology's Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory (CSAIL)

Projects:

Transiting Exoplanet Survey Satellite (TESS), space telescope

TuringBox, platform to study Artificial Intelligence algorithms

SLAC (Sparsely Labeled ACtions), video dataset

The Engine, incubator

Roboat, autonomous watercraft

Optimus, bomb disposal robot

Duckietown

MIT DARPA Robotics Challenge Team

Squishy robots

7 Finger Robot

RoboTuna, robotic fish

Robot "Kanga"

Norman, psychopath AI

Moral Machine

Deep Empathy

----------


## Airicist

Kismet (MIT A.I. Lab) 

 Uploaded on Sep 7, 2011




> A video showcasing MIT's Kismet, an expressive robot head with social intelligence.

----------


## Airicist

Mit's Cog (3) 

 Uploaded on Aug 28, 2011




> Rodney Brooks presents his humanoid robot Cog.

----------


## Airicist

MIT's Amazing Cheetah robot 

 Published on May 18, 2012




> Dr. Sangbae Kim and his team at MIT's Biomimetic Robotics Lab are building a cheetah-inspired robot to compete with other fast running robots as part of a DARPA challenge.

----------


## Airicist

Atlas Robot Arm and Leg Demos 

 Published on Sep 27, 2013




> Team MIT's Atlas robot demos its arm and leg movements.

----------


## Airicist

Reading robots' minds 

 Published on Oct 28, 2014




> A new visualization system developed by MIT researchers, combines ceiling-mounted projectors with motion-capture technology and animation software to project a robot's intentions in real time. (Learn more about the system
> 
> The researchers say the system may help speed up the development of self-driving cars, package-delivering drones, and other autonomous, route-planning vehicles.
> 
> Video: Melanie Gonick, MIT News
> Additional footage and computer animations: Shayegan Omidshafiei

----------


## Airicist

Improving robot dexterity

Published on Jul 30, 2015




> Engineers at MIT have come up with a way to impart more dexterity to simple robotic grippers using the environment as a helping hand. They developed a model that predicts the force with which a robotic gripper needs to push against various fixtures in the environment in order to adjust its grasp. (Learn more about their system: )
> 
> Video produced and edited by Melanie Gonick/MIT
> Robotic footage and additional editing courtesy of Nikhil Chavan-Dafle and Alberto Rodriguez


Professor Alberto Rodriguez presents work on robotic extrinsic dexterity

----------


## Airicist

Robot with human reflexes

Published on Aug 7, 2015




> Researchers from MIT's Department of Mechanical Engineering have designed an interface that takes advantage of a human's split-second reflexes allowing a humanoid to maintain its balance and complete tasks.

----------

